# Shultz Plant Food (10-15-10)



## brookside302 (Feb 24, 2008)

Gotta quick question about this plant food i purchased. I bought a bottle of liquid Shultz Plant Food & the N-P-K is 10-15-10. From what I understand this would be pretty good for flowering (though not the best b/c of the relatively high nitrogen content). But also i believe that it wont be very good for vegetative (b/c of its high phosphorus content)

Do you think that this will be good for only a certain stage of growth? Or good for both flowering and vegatative?


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 24, 2008)

i like to use seperate ferts one for veg and one for flower. then you can mix them to get what you need in either case. but id say that you could use that stuff for both phases.


----------



## headband (Feb 24, 2008)

no, not a flower nute, but a veg nute. Go with foxfarm for flowering. I used the 10-15-10 with great results, no problems with these plants the whole time.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

if your looking for somthing that is affordable that you can get at a hardware store i just buy granular fert , i get lilly miller VITA BLOOM , 0-10-10 for flowering then they have a veg fert to , can get both for like 10-20 bucks.. and its a huge box with alot of fert to last you..


----------



## headband (Feb 24, 2008)

i wouldnt use anything, that i havent seen someone grow mj with, just me 2 cents..  but seriously you cant go wrong with foxfarm, its just a wee pricey like $20 per nute, i spent over $100 thanks to the  tiger blume, beastie blume cha-ching that i bought. i used 4 different nutes, and didnt get nute burn either, idk how. haha


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

ya, ive seen tons of ppl grow with what i use soo neither would i HB...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

plus i just did a soil test 2 days ago... it read as followed..

Soil P.H. 6.5
N: Low
Pho: Very High
Potash: High..

so im good =P


----------



## brookside302 (Feb 24, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> no, not a flower nute, but a veg nute. Go with foxfarm for flowering. I used the 10-15-10 with great results, no problems with these plants the whole time.




So think that i would be fine using it for the whole time??


----------

